# Long term car leasing Costa Blanca



## JM92 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello.

I currently have a UK car in Spain and have been here two months. I am looking to get it converted to Spanish plates in the next two months but weighing up other options as well.

I am considering looking at car leasing for a couple of years and wondering if there is any companies in Spain that offer this?

My current car is a 2008 Audi A6 Le-Mans so I would be looking for something similar (BMW, Audi, Mercedes etc).

Just thinking it may work out cheaper in the long run if I can get a deal on a spanish car which includes insurance etc.



Thanks


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

You're probably better off looking directly at the car manufacturer sites themselves for what kind of leasing deals they're offering eg.

BMW España
Home > Audi España

Etc


----------

